# Average speed



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been cycling for a couple of months now and thinking about joining the local bike club. The only thing they have in mens is weekly time trials and I'm wondering if I'm going to embarrass myself. I think they go by age class and I'm 56. On my 12 mile rides I average 16 mph and on my 20-30 mile rides I average 15 mph. I have no idea how this would hold up with the rest of the group. Usually when I'm out riding others pass me, I've only passed a few. 

Is this fast enough to join or should I give it a year to improve?

thanks


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

Do they post results online? Some of the local clubs around here post results to their websites (example: http://www.fortdesototimetrial.com/resultsmay2011.htm).

Ask in the local bike shops about group rides. There are probably some in the area, and if they are like the ones around here, they are grouped by speed (increments of 2 mph from 16 to 26 mph).


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

give it a try and find out. That's really the only way you will really know. if you average 16 mph, you probably go way faster on the straights.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

If you can average 15mph over 30 miles by yourself, you're fine. I've found that most people average about 2 mph faster in a group, mostly due to being able to draft. But, you need to make sure you can stay with the group... don't fall behind going up the hills, or when the group tends to break apart at turns. 

Let folks in the group know you're new when you get to the ride. When it's your turn to pull the lead, don't try to be a hero, pull hard for a minute or two, in order to maintain the group's speed as best you can, then drop off.... make sure you've got enough energy to hang onto the back.

If you get dropped (assuming it's not a no-drop ride), don't get discouraged. 

There is a club near me that has groups that ride about 12mph, 15mph, 17mph and 20+mph. By myself, I can run 30miles and hold a 16mph average.... and I'm old and fat. I normally ride with the 17mph folks. I can hang on, and pull when it's my turn. 

When I was 20 years younger, I'd ride with the 20+mph folks. Not anymore.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If it's something you're interested in, give it a try. If not, pass and pursue group rides. In my area people post on CL and similar trying to connect with other riders. Not all group rides are organized at LBS's.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I'm wondering if I'm going to embarrass myself


Banish this phrase from your lexicon. You're riding for your own enjoyment and improvement. Stop caring what anyone else thinks. They don't care, anyway. Learn from others, but don't compare yourself with them. there is a wide range of abilities.

A regular time trial is a great way to test your improving ability. compare your times to your own previous times, not to other riders.

And I say the following with all due respect, and from personal experience at age 60: giving it "another year to improve" at age 56 is not a good bet. 

Just do it.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I just went to my first ride of a club and I think they average 15-16 MPH, I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Banish this phrase from your lexicon. You're riding for your own enjoyment and improvement. Stop caring what anyone else thinks. They don't care, anyway. Learn from others, but don't compare yourself with them. there is a wide range of abilities.
> 
> A regular time trial is a great way to test your improving ability. compare your times to your own previous times, not to other riders.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

On my first group ride I did well until the wind hit me head on on our way back with only about 10-15 miles to go (42 miles ride) and I just deflated, the group kept on going and I finish at last but I finished and that's what matter to me.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

For argument sake let's say 16 MPH puts you in last place in this time trial.

No one cares. Some one is last in every time trial. Everyone knows this.

Really the only way to embarras yourself at a time trial is to show up wearing a clown suit.

Seriously, local time trials are a race against one's self and everyone understands this. It's not like stepping into a boxing ring or anything where getting outclassed will make you look bad.

Just go and do it. You'll have fun and test yourself.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Banish this phrase from your lexicon. You're riding for your own enjoyment and improvement. Stop caring what anyone else thinks. They don't care, anyway. Learn from others, but don't compare yourself with them. there is a wide range of abilities.
> 
> A regular time trial is a great way to test your improving ability. compare your times to your own previous times, not to other riders.
> 
> ...


Very well put (except for the Nike rip off  ). I couldn't and wouldn’t have said it better myself. 

A club that only has time trials? I haven’t heard of that, but I would look for a club that has a variety of rides (fitness rides, social rides, beginner club rides, etc.). There is probably one in your area. You can do a google search or ask local LBS’s. If you are in doubt about the ride, call the ride leader. 

Hank gave good thoughts too. Being last is not a problem to me, as long as I try hard. I earn respect by trying, not by where I place. 

If I were embarrassed every time I was dropped or didn’t perform as well as the others, I would be in a constant state of embarrassment. Improving to me means being with a group of guys who’s abilities are just above what I can do – I don’t expect them to carry me, I want them to go at their level and I’ll do the rest. 80% of the time I am in the middle or the back because I can’t handle the front. Unless the group splinters a lot and I am left with riders who are like me – then we take our turns.


----------



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks everyone for your comments, you're right, its about enjoying the ride, not my pride.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Understanding the time trial*



itspossible said:


> I've been cycling for a couple of months now and thinking about joining the local bike club. The only thing they have in mens is weekly time trials and I'm wondering if I'm going to embarrass myself. I think they go by age class and I'm 56. On my 12 mile rides I average 16 mph and on my 20-30 mile rides I average 15 mph. I have no idea how this would hold up with the rest of the group. Usually when I'm out riding others pass me, I've only passed a few.
> 
> Is this fast enough to join or should I give it a year to improve?


It is confusing that this club would list only a weekly time trial on its ride calendar. And are all their other rides women-only? That's weird. Maybe you need to join the club to see their full ride schedule.

Understand that a time trial is a solo ride against the clock, typically on an out and back or loop course where you would not stop for any reason (except possibly to yield to traffic at the turnaround). Such an event is done at maximum effort, and it's all about learning to pace yourself at that maximum effort for the duration of the ride. There would be chances to meet up and talk with other riders before and after your ride, but you would be on the ride by yourself. 

You would only be embarassed if you chose to be. As a matter of fact, starting now would mean that possibly you could earn the "most improved rider" award as you learned how to pace and developed your abilities. That said, time trials are 30-odd minutes of suffering where you should finish the ride absolutely spent. Many people don't consider this "fun times" and so choose other rides.


----------

